# What breed of dog are you quiz



## sweetgal (Jun 9, 2005)

Do this quiz and see what breed of dog you are. Just click on what dog are you in the bottom right of the page

Wait a moment and then click start, After you have answered each question click next question.

http://www.gone2thedogs.com/

Im a shetland sheep dog.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'm a Pekingese.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

Italian Greyhound


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

American Water Spaniel


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Keeshond.. um whatever that is :lol


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

OMG, I'm a Xoloitzcuintli! :rofl

Origins:
Mexico. Also known as the Mexican Hairless Dog, this animal has to be seen to be believed. It's got no hair and looks very strange.

Personality:
Calm and sturdy, these dogs make peaceful, noble and affectionate companions. Cheerful with the family but reserved with strangers. They are natural vegetarians but convert to a meat diet quite easily.

:haha


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

French Bulldog :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

French Bulldog.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Saluki. I'd never heard of such a breed until now.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Shiba Inu


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

sloughi

origins
morocco. one of the oldest breeds (can be traced back to 6000 bc).

personality
gentle, healthy, and intelligent this is a truly noble breed. capable of immense speed this dog rarely has a match when it comes to sporting activities.










8)

i like their eyes and blackened snout


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Curly Coated Retriever


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

ilikemyself said:


> Saluki. I'd never heard of such a breed until now.


I'm a Saluki, too. :lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Munsterlander. :um :con


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I got a Bichon Bolgonese.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm a bergamasco sheepdog


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm an Azawakh.

Which is weird 'cuz I've never heard of that dog.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> OMG, I'm a Xoloitzcuintli! :rofl
> 
> Origins:
> Mexico. Also known as the Mexican Hairless Dog, this animal has to be seen to be believed. It's got no hair and looks very strange.
> ...


I am the same dog. It would look a lot better if somebody shaved that hair off on the top of it's head.


----------



## sweetgal (Jun 9, 2005)

This is an Azawakh


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bergamasco Sheepdog










I didn't realize I was that hairy!


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

sweetgal said:


> This is an Azawakh


Yeah, I sort of see the resemblance...sort of.

It's skinnier than I am though.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm a labrador retriever! That's my favorite dog!! :banana


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm a pomeranian. Not exactly what I would have picked, but oh well...


There are constantly breeds being added to the AKC list. A lot of the breeds most people don't recognize or know anything about unless they're really into dogs.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm the German Pinscher.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Alaskan Malamute..._


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a Briard
The Briard: A strong and gentle heart wrapped in fur.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

the German Pinscher.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Alasken Malamute (one of my favorite breeds).


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Nova Scotia Duck Trolling Retriever*.

Personality: Despite its specialized working habits this is a quiet and obedient animal that make a good family member as long as it gets the run of the outdoors.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

English Cocker Spaniel


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

apparently im an Ibizan Hound.


----------



## punkin (Jun 28, 2005)

dutch shepherd


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

purpleice said:


> English Cocker Spaniel


I'm SO jealous! :cig


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Lol, I clicked the first question about gender and then the buzzer went off and I was like, WTF? I got it wrong??


I got the Schnauzer

Personality: The schnauzer is playful, robust, reliable, and intelligent dog, which makes it a good companion and is generally good with children. A face like a wise old man who has lived the right way.


----------



## Hopeful (May 26, 2005)

I'm a Shiba Inu










:con


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Mexican Hairless Dog :um


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Kooikerhondje (Kooiker Dog)

Origins: Netherlands

Personality: This is an intelligent dog with plenty of energy. Calm by nature, it is not an over-excitable dog.


----------



## greywolf_256 (Aug 16, 2004)

Alaskan Malamute


----------



## Fragilesoulkitten (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm an Italian Greyhound.
I love Greyhounds. I wanted to get one as a pet someday.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

English cocker spanial


----------

